# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ساخت ستاپ حجم بالا برای پر وژه vb6 با تعداد 72883 فایل در installshield

## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام علیکم
*شرمنده این تو تالار مربوطه نوشتم اما به جواب نرسیدم و چون پروژه با vb6 نوشتم گفتم اینجا هم سوال کنم شاید جوابی پیدا کنم.*

من یک مشکل با installshield دارم، یک پروژه با حجم 3.36 گیگ که 72883 فایل  هستش دارم و با installshield وقتی ستاپ میسازم به تعداد فایل گیر میده و  میگه نباید از 32000 و خورده ای بیشتر باشه
آیا راه حلی برای این مشکل وجود داره؟ مثلا فایل ستاپ به چند قسمت تبدیل بشه
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

این هم بگم بیشتر ستاپ سازهارو تست کردم، مثلا setup factory که مشکلی ند اشت و فقط هنگام نصب ستاپ وقت خیلیب زیاد ی میبره. smart install maker هم که کلا مشکل داره با حجم بالا

یا علی (ع)

----------


## m.4.r.m

حمید جان بعضی بازی ها یا برنامه ها هستند که چند تا dvd میشن همون کار رو باید بکنی Spllit بکن فای ها رو تو installshield من تسلط زیادی به این برنامه ندارم اما فکر کنم بتونی پیدا کنی

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

فايلهايي كه مربوط به نرم افزار هست و بايد نصب حتما بشه مثل اكتيوايكس و ... رو در بسته ستاپ قرار بده
بقيش هم در Winrar به صورت فشرده اجرايي در بيار و از داخل Install Shield يا هر نرم افزار ديگه اي اجراش كن تا باز بشه
مي‌توني مسير نصب هم بهش بدي
اگر هم فايلهات خيلي زياده مي‌توني از چند تا فايل فشرده اجرايي استفاده كني

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام علیکم



> حمید جان بعضی بازی ها یا برنامه ها هستند که چند تا dvd میشن همون کار رو باید بکنی Spllit بکن فای ها رو تو installshield من تسلط زیادی به این برنامه ندارم اما فکر کنم بتونی پیدا کنی


ممنون ازتون، من با برنامه های ستاپ ساز خیلی کار کردم مخصوصا installshield، اما تو installshield نمیدونم چجوری Spllit کنم




> سلام
> 
> فايلهايي كه مربوط به نرم افزار هست و بايد نصب حتما بشه مثل اكتيوايكس و ... رو در بسته ستاپ قرار بده
> بقيش هم در Winrar به صورت فشرده اجرايي در بيار و از داخل Install Shield يا هر نرم افزار ديگه اي اجراش كن تا باز بشه
> مي‌توني مسير نصب هم بهش بدي
> اگر هم فايلهات خيلي زياده مي‌توني از چند تا فايل فشرده اجرايي استفاده كني


ممنون از شما، تمام فایلهای مورد نیاز رو قرار دادم و همه چیز درسته اما installshield به تعداد فایل گیر میده، اینم عکس ارور :

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

البته اين پيغام كه ظاهرا ميگه بايد به جاي فايل exe از پكيج MSI استفاده كنيد ولي منظور من اين بود كه كلا فايهاي معمولي رو به صورت فشرده اجرايي در بيارين تا ستاپتون سنگين نشه، به هر حال ظاهرا اين ورژن بيشتر از اين پشتيباني نمي كنه

اگر هم مي خواستين حتما پروژه InstallShield باشه دو تا پروژه ستاپ درست كنيد و فايلها رو تقسيم كنيد تو دومي پيام نمايش ندين و فقط بره براي نصب، براي مسير نصب هم مي‌تونيد با اولي مسير رو در رجيستري بنويسيد و با دومي بخونيد

----------


## alipoor2009

دوست عزیز من به شما پیشنهاد می کنم از Setup Factory 9 استفاده کنی - و از VB به صورت کامل پشتیبانی می کنه - خیلی هم زیبا تره و براش فرقی نداره من خودم تا 7 گیگ درست کردم بدون مشکل !

----------


## m.4.r.m

> این هم بگم بیشتر ستاپ سازهارو تست کردم، مثلا setup factory که مشکلی ند اشت و فقط هنگام نصب ستاپ وقت خیلیب زیاد ی میبره. smart install maker هم که کلا مشکل داره با حجم بالا


خانم علی پور دقت کنین اولش خودشون گفتن

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام علیکم
ممنون از دوستان، آخرش مجبور شدم دو ستاپ به وسیله installshield از پروژه بسازم
اگر دوستان راه حلی پیدا کردند ممنون میشم همینجا بگید تا برای پروژه های بعدی استفاده کنیم.

یا علی (ع)

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
استفاده از فايل rar يا zip كه با برنامه winrar يا winzip به صورت exe در ميان جواب كارتون رو نميده ؟

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

> سلام
> استفاده از فايل rar يا zip كه با برنامه winrar يا winzip به صورت exe در ميان جواب كارتون رو نميده ؟


 از وینرار هم استفاده کردم اما توی بعضی سیستمها فایل ستاب هنگ میکنه (فکر کنم بخاطر حجم بالا و تعداد زیاد فایلها باشه) و هنگ هم نکنه دیر نصب میشه.

----------

